# UFC 86: JACKSON vs. GRIFFIN Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 86: JACKSON vs. GRIFFIN*
Date: 7/5/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[29-6-0] *Quinton Jackson* vs. *Forrest Griffin* [15-4-0] - *World Light Heavyweight Championship*

[12-4-0] *Patrick Cote* vs. *Ricardo Almeida* [9-2-0]

[28-8-0] *Joe Stevenson* vs. *Gleison Tibau* [15-5-0]

[13-2-0] *Josh Koscheck* vs. *Chris Lytle* [35-15-4]

[11-1-0] *Tyson Griffin* vs. *Marcus Aurelio* [16-5-0] 


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[8-3-0] *Gabriel Gonzaga* vs. *Justin McCully* [8-3-2]

[12-3-0] *Jorge Gurgel* vs. *Cole Miller* [13-3-0]

[39-8-3] *Melvin Guillard* vs. *Dennis Siver* [11-5-0]

[2-0-0] *Corey Hill* vs. *Justin Buchholz* [7-2-0]


----------


The world is watching as UFC Light Heavyweight Champion QUINTON "RAMPAGE" JACKSON and perennial fan favorite FORREST GRIFFIN spend 13 weeks as competing coaches on The Ultimate Fighter reality show. Now, the time comes for these two mixed martial arts masters to go to war. On Saturday, July 5th, Griffin challenges Jackson for the most hotly contested title in the UFC – the Light Heavyweight Championship. UFC 86: JACKSON VS. GRIFFIN - Saturday, July 5, live on Pay-Per-View from Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Rampage is going to Knockout Forrest! My upset special for this card is Chris Lytle over Josh Koscheck(but I could change my mind but I am pretty set on that fight)


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

not real excited for this card seems alright


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

forrest v jackson, cote, and koscheck im excited for everything else is pretty meh


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Coteeeee, Cote, Cote, Coteeeeeee!


----------



## Savage13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rampage TKO in 2nd round


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Not the greatest card, but w/e. Rampage by TKO.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

a so so card but looking forwad to the title fight and to tge Cote / Almeida fight


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> forrest v jackson, cote, and koscheck im excited for everything else is pretty meh


You guys are trippin. One of the best fights on this card hasn't even been mentioned. Tyson Griffin vs. Marcus Aurelio. How could anyone not be excited to see this fight? Also Joe Stevenson vs. Gleison Tibau should be an awsome display of ground and pound or submissions. Both don't like to stand have have a good gnp. The title fight will be great just because the anticipation let alone the match up! My Opinion is all the main card fights will be good fights.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I've had a nagging gut feeling that Griffin will take the belt from Rampage. I want Rampage to win, but I don't think he will. If I'm right, watch his next fight be against Wanderlei.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Insane main card, with all good fights. I hope that Aurelio comes motivated, becuse if not, Griffin will take it by decision in a pretty meh fight.

I actually like Lytle in the Kos fight. Don't really know why, but I do.

Tibau vs Stevenson will be the goods, and I think Joe Daddy will take it.

Almeida, baby! Ricardo freakin' Almeida by some sort of swank submission.

Rampage will probably take it in the 3rd.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

i would love to see griffin take this one, but i dont really see it happeneing.

lookin forward to seein joe daddy back in there though


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

How can you people not get excited for Griffin vs. Aureillo? This has FOTN all over it. Also, I think if Tyson beats Aureillo he should be next for BJ Penn!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I love Tyson Griffin now. He's a really great fighter and really exciting to watch. 

Anyway. I think Forrest will win. I'm going to put all of my credits on Forrest. I think he's a much better fighter.


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

Griffin over Rampage, but I don't really care after suffering through the worst season of the UFC ever. Dan White's big idea certainly backfired. The fights were boring. Two non-coaches. And Rampage is the most boring human being EVER.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

Highway61 said:


> Griffin over Rampage, but I don't really care after suffering through the worst season of the UFC ever. Dan White's big idea certainly backfired. The fights were boring. Two non-coaches. And Rampage is the most boring human being EVER.


Honestly I don't know how anyone could ever say Rampage is boring? He is one of the more exciting people to listen to in mma, as is forest. They are both comedy.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> Insane main card, with all good fights. I hope that Aurelio comes motivated, becuse if not, Griffin will take it by decision in a pretty meh fight.
> 
> I actually like Lytle in the Kos fight. Don't really know why, but I do.
> 
> ...


I certainly agree about Lytle he gave good defense against Hughes so i hope he can smother the wrestling and keep it standing, it has potential to be a great fight.

P.S I cant bet, any reason?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Highway61 said:


> Griffin over Rampage, but I don't really care after suffering through the worst season of the UFC ever. Dan White's big idea certainly backfired. The fights were boring. Two non-coaches. And Rampage is the most boring human being EVER.


Say what, did you just say Rampage is the most boring human ever? Seriously? Rampage is anything but boring. Did you just start watching MMA or something?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Highway61 said:


> Griffin over Rampage, but I don't really care after suffering through the worst season of the UFC ever. Dan White's big idea certainly backfired. The fights were boring. Two non-coaches. And Rampage is the most boring human being EVER.


Rampage is damn funny man! Check out some youtube interviews!

I will admit, though, during this season there hasn't been as much joking about with either coach as expected. They have both been a little more serious than we were lead to believe they were going to be.

But there have still been some damn funny moments, and I think Rampage has the funniest interviews of all time from his Pride days.


----------



## tbjones1025 (May 30, 2008)

I think forrest has the heart to beat rampage i just dont know if he is good enough. Shogun was definetly not 100% in that fight, not that it is an excuse but i think that was a matt serra v GSP type win. 9 out of 10 times shogun would win that fight. But i hope forrest wins none the less cause he has more heart than any fighter out there right now. I hope Melvin Guillard kills his guy cause he desperately needs a win, if yall havent seen his fight from rage in the cage that is a must see. Great card tho


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

My High-School wrestling coach is the biggest Rampage nuthugger ever. The kid who said that Forrest would win is probably still running laps. Its funny though, because I believe Forrest will win this...by Fifth Round Rear Naked Choke :thumb02: (You heard it here first)


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm interested in how Griffin fights Rampage, especially with the quality people he has in his camp. Forrest is a big dude, I think he might try to clinch it up with Rampage or unleash his ground game.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I'm interested in how Griffin fights Rampage, especially with the quality people he has in his camp. Forrest is a big dude, I think he might try to clinch it up with Rampage or unleash his ground game.


Page has mad wrestling skills, though. Forrest may be bigger, but not by too much. As for ground game though, I think Forrest might take him.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Now im a fan of Forrest but i really don't see him being able to stand with Rampage he might have a slight advantage in Submissions due to (SHOGUN WIN) but i see Rampage winning this by Forrest getting tired in the third and rampage GnP him


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Cochise said:


> My High-School wrestling coach is the biggest Rampage nuthugger ever. The kid who said that Forrest would win is probably still running laps. Its funny though, because I believe Forrest will win this...by Fifth Round Rear Naked Choke :thumb02: (You heard it here first)


You think Forrest is going to RNC Rampage?

Forrest Griffin is not Kazushi Sakuraba.

Who other than Kazushi Sakuraba have submitted Rampage?

Who has Forrest submitted with the submission defense of Rampage?

Stylistically, I don't see what Forrest can do to beat Quinton.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I also don't see Forrest subbing Rampage. Don't get me wrong, Forrest's ground game is really good, but I just don't see it. Rampage is really difficult to finish, and will fight until the very end.


----------



## boondoxaint (Apr 9, 2008)

jackson over griffin

coscheck over lytle

stevenson over tibau

griffin over aurelio


i don't know enough about any other fighter to even attempt to guage the outcome.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Page via technical striking (as in k1 when he whooped ass) and good tdd.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> You think Forrest is going to RNC Rampage?
> 
> Forrest Griffin is not Kazushi Sakuraba.
> 
> ...


It was sarcasm pointed towards how unbelievable his win against Rua was. Please note the: ":thumb02:"


----------



## lmwshr (May 31, 2008)

Griffin is pretty tough, but Jackson is going to crush him.

http://theufcsite.blogspot.com/


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*New Lhw Champ At Ufc 86*

Go Forrest!!!! Altough I'm A Huge Rampage Fan, Can't Help But To Root For Forrest!!!! One Thing For Sure, Is Going To Be One Sick Fight!!!!!!


----------



## Jfac90 (May 29, 2008)

Jacksons tough and strong as hell but Griffin overall is a much better fighter this is going to be one hell of a fight. If Jackson doesn't knock Griffin out first round i say griffin by tko in the 3rd also im new to this can some1 send me a message on how i bet credits and stuff im very confused.


----------



## helen2008 (May 27, 2008)

The Ultimate Fighter reality show. Now, the time comes for these two mixed martial arts masters to go to war.


----------



## helen2008 (May 27, 2008)

*Jackson Vs Griffin*

:thumb02:This is a Ultimate Fighter reality show. Now, the time comes for these two mixed martial arts masters to go to war. It is a very interesting fight.....


Thank U!!!!!

======
helen

Don't be a victim. Stop credit card debt now. We can help. 

http://www.stop-credit-card-debt.com


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't see Griffin winning this standing, unless he can use his reach better than I think he can. Jackson's boxing is no joke, as you see how he can pick Chuck Liddell apart while coming forward. 

Forrest will have to stick and move, but that's easier said than done on a guy with great defense while coming forward. All I can say is that Griffin has Wanderlei there in Vegas with him, Couture, Thompkins and others coming up with a blue print. So I'm not going to be surprised by anything from him.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Amen To That Sister!!!! Who Do You Think Is Going To Win???? I Don't Think This Is Going To Be An Easy Title Defense For Rampage... I Want Forrest To Win.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Jfac90 said:


> Jacksons tough and strong as hell but Griffin overall is a much better fighter this is going to be one hell of a fight. If Jackson doesn't knock Griffin out first round i say griffin by tko in the 3rd also im new to this can some1 send me a message on how i bet credits and stuff im very confused.


The only aspect of MMA that I think Forrest is better than Jackson is submissions. The submissions won't matter because of Jackson's submission defense.

I'm damn confident that Rampage will beat Forrest.

Yeah I know, I've heard it all, Never count Randy out, Never count Forrest out, etc, but you know what? I'm still going to count him out against Rampage.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have no idea why some of you people think Forest is the better fighter of the two. Rampages standup is much much better than Forest's. He also has better wrestling and a more solid chin. IMO he's stonger than Forest too. Forest's best chance IMO is to close the gap, clinch, get him up against the fence and try to take him down ( b/c Forest doesnt really have a good wrestling shoot) and GnP. Forest is not a Muy Tai specialist so I dont think Page has to worry about his Muy Tai (unless he's working with Wandy, which I doubt). Forest is not going to submit Rampage from Page's guard, and he certainly isnt going to sub Rampage from the his guard either. He's way to experienced and he has good sub defense. Of course there's always the "puncher's chance".


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> The only aspect of MMA that I think Forrest is better than Jackson is submissions. The submissions won't matter because of Jackson's submission defense.
> 
> I'm damn confident that Rampage will beat Forrest.
> 
> Yeah I know, I've heard it all, Never count Randy out, Never count Forrest out, etc, but you know what? I'm still going to count him out against Rampage.


This man speaks the truth :thumbsup:


----------



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

I really like Forest but I don't think he can beat Rampage. Rampage is very dominate but anything can happen in UFC. Love to see a stand up war between these 2 would be fun to watch. I think if Forrest could use submissions he could win but Rampage has great submission defense.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

I think that if Forest can weather the first 2 rounds that he will win. It's just those first two rounds that concern me...

I just think that Forest would be the better fighter the more the fight is drawn out.


----------



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

He does tend to settle into his groove after first 2 rounds and after taking a few good punches LOL.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Griffin and Aurelio is gonna be a good fight.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

cant wait.. i agree with "TALENT".. if it goes past the first round or two.. then it could easily go to forrest.. but none the less, it is going to be a insain fight.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Griffin and Aurelio is gonna be a good fight.


Agreed. In fact I like all of the fights on the main card quite a lot. I just can't get excited about any of the undercard fights.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Forrest Rampage can be one of the all time great fights! Jackson has been involved in at least two of my top 5 best fights (Rampage v Chuck and Rampage v WAND 2). Plus,if Jackson wins, I'm happy cause he's my boy. If Forrest wins, WAND vs JAckson 3 anyone?

Almeeida vs Cote should be great stuff, so should Aurelio vs. Griffin.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Rampage has good boxing, good wrestling, good sub defence and a solid ass chin because it's so freakin big.

Forest has average standup and good jits. 

Rampage will either KO Forrest from the feat or pound him out. We all saw Rampage's fight with Hendo let's not be under any illusions about his strength on the ground.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

forrest isnt over rated.. they both have heavy hands.. meaning it could easily go to forrest.. it isnt impossible, but in my mind i see it 65% to 35% for rampage.. i just hope forrest comes prepared, other wise hes f'ed.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Forrest Overrated???? His Victory Over Shogun Didn't Seem The Victory Of An Overrated Mma Fighter. Yes Indeed Rampage Is All That And Even More And I Honestly Want Rampage To Win (you Know Because I Want To See A Rampage Vs. Iceman 3), But I Want Forrest To Win Even More.

Going To The Facts, Rampage Is A Phenomenal Wrestler, And His Standup Is Great And Always Improving, In The Power Department Rampage Has The Advantage. Forrest On The Other Hand Has The Advantage In Striking And Submissions. The Only Way To Beat Either Of Them Is By Ko. 

0verall This May Be The Fight Of 2008.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

S_515_S said:


> Forrest Overrated???? His Victory Over Shogun Didn't Seem The Victory Of An Overrated Mma Fighter. Yes Indeed Rampage Is All That And Even More And I Honestly Want Rampage To Win (you Know Because I Want To See A Rampage Vs. Iceman 3), But I Want Forrest To Win Even More.
> 
> Going To The Facts, Rampage Is A Phenomenal Wrestler, And His Standup Is Great And Always Improving, In The Power Department Rampage Has The Advantage. *Forrest On The Other Hand Has The Advantage In Striking And Submissions.* The Only Way To Beat Either Of Them Is By Ko.
> 
> 0verall This May Be The Fight Of 2008.


Forrest has the advantage in subs for sure, but not striking


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

MY FIRST POST

I have a feeling that Forrest is gonna win this. It will be a war no doubt about it.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> Tell me one major fighter accomplished forrest has beat down, submitted, or tko'd or ko'd that didn't occur from someone having an injury "Like Shogun had, when he came into the fight". Everyone knows how Dana loves to have people fight with injuries it's no secret. Anyways let me know that.


Elvis Sinosic, Travis Fulton just to name two. Forrest is a great sub fighter, and has above par striking. I mean isn't that what he is famous for? His striking match with Stephan Bonnar? Jackson has heavy hands, they hurt, but they are only heavy. Forrest is a good fighter, and has a lot of heart and great ground game. I could easily be wrong...but I'm all for Forrest in this.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rampage will is more likely to knockout Forrest and eventually to get Wanderlei Silva for rematch. By the way, I think Silva has more chances given their previous fights where Rampage has been totally destroyed by Wanderlei's knees...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

First of all this fight will not be some kind of push over for Rampage...Second Forrest def has the advantage in subs and doesnt mind gettin puched in the face so we'll see.....and Third Has Anyone noticed how much of a belly Rampage has right now.....thats kinda worries me, either way I have had Forrest in this since the beginning, Im betting with heart more than logic...i wanna see the dude win!!:dunno:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> Tell me one major fighter accomplished forrest has beat down, submitted, or tko'd or ko'd that didn't occur from someone having an injury "Like Shogun had, when he came into the fight". Everyone knows how Dana loves to have people fight with injuries it's no secret. Anyways let me know that.
> 
> Can't wait to see the Hughes Vs Alves fight, I got my money/points on Hughes just because I don't see Alves pulling out a victory, or a ko/tko or subbing him out. Hughes is going to win this fight. :thumb02:
> 
> Have a good night, and enjoy UFC 85, peace.


Forrest beat Tito down for the second half of their fight....:thumb02: as far as Dana and makin fighter fight injured.....IF..If you are a shogun fan u wouldnt claim that shit....cuz its just that bullshit...what a cop out I lost cuz I was injured....


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> First of all this fight will not be some kind of push over for Rampage...Second Forrest def has the advantage in subs and doesnt mind gettin puched in the face so we'll see.....and Third Has Anyone noticed how much of a belly Rampage has right now.....thats kinda worries me, either way I have had Forrest in this since the beginning, Im betting with heart more than logic...i wanna see the dude win!!:dunno:


Also, last night on Jimmy Kimmel, he stated how worried he is for a part in a movie rather than the match. Small things like that can get you.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

I love watching Rampage! I also would love to see Forrest win this. Forrest does not like to get hit in the face any more. Also if he does get hit by Rampage it is going to do more then a little damage! Plus Forrest may have an advantage in subs only because Rampage uses it for defense more then offense. So i think subs will cancel each other out. It will come down to stand up cause Rampage will be better in the ground game. Will Forrest get caught with the big punch or will he out box Rampage. Great Fight.


----------



## RammPaige (Jun 9, 2008)

Rampage has the pedigree, man. He's going to be able to stay cool in this fight. The hype alone is going to distract Forrest from his gameplan, I know he gets off on the crowd, but this is going to be a little too intense, and will throw him off. Rampage by TKO.


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

hard to say but id like to see griffin take this one. its gonna be a sickk match though.


----------



## DosUnoTres (Jun 10, 2008)

jackson will win this one, i wanna see a jackson vs. silva 2 at UFC, or a GSP vs. anderson Silva what do you think?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Looking forward to see GG fight again in the prelims.


----------



## RammPaige (Jun 9, 2008)

Rampage has to take on Vanderlei again, he was beaten twice by him in Pride, and I know my man wants to avenge THAT. Maybe he'll take advantage of elbows now in UFC, anyone think that would be a plus to Rampage in a fight against Vanderlei?


----------



## DosUnoTres (Jun 10, 2008)

RammPaige said:


> Rampage has to take on Vanderlei again, he was beaten twice by him in Pride, and I know my man wants to avenge THAT. Maybe he'll take advantage of elbows now in UFC, anyone think that would be a plus to Rampage in a fight against Vanderlei?


i agree with you, rampage is at his peak right now, while wanderlei is showing signs of him passing his torch but still depends on his training like what hapened in the silva - jardine fight, jardine is a fresher fighter i expected that to go as far as 3 rounds. considering what happened to the jardine - lidell fight, but you can't predict anything.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone care for the rest of the card?

Patrick Cote Vs. Ricardo Almeida should be quick, and not very good.

Joe Stevenson Vs. Gleison Tibau- A match with no implications. I got Daddy winning easily.

Kos vs Lytle- I love Kos, but Lytle is garbage.

and Gonzaga is getting fed a scrub.

Besides the title fight, it should be a lackluster card.


----------



## MMA Warrior (Jun 10, 2008)

*My Prediction*

Jackson - 2nd round TKO

Joe Stevenson - Unanimous Decision/Submission 2nd round

Chris Lyttle - 2nd round TKO

Marcus Aurelio - 3rd round TKO/Decision
---------------------
Gabriel Gonzaga - 1st round KO


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's my prediction :

Rampage by 3rnd TKO

Patrick Cote by UD

Joe Stevenson via UD

Josh Koscheck via UD

Tyson Griffin via UD

Gabriel Gonzaga via TKO in the first round


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Finisher said:


> Does anyone care for the rest of the card?
> 
> Patrick Cote Vs. Ricardo Almeida should be quick, and not very good.
> 
> ...


How is Lytle garbage?

Almeida by sub in the first.
Stevenson by decision.
Lytle by sub in the 3rd.
Rampage by TKO in the second round.
Gonzaga by murder in the first.


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

I think that Gleison is going to pull an upset. I don't know why I can just feel it. He is the bigger stronger man, and his Jiu Jitsu is rather good. His striking is better everytime I watch him, and his wrestling is better to. As long as he can avoid a guillotine I see him winning by TKO or Unanimous. Anywhere care to wager?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Damone said:


> How is Lytle garbage?
> 
> Almeida by sub in the first.
> Stevenson by decision.
> ...


who was it lytle lost to on his season of tuf there at the end????:confused02:


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> who was it lytle lost to on his season of tuf there at the end????:confused02:


I think it might have been the guy that pulled the biggest MMA upset up to date? 

It could also be the guy that almost knocked Karo out, lost to BJ to a unanimous decision, beat Yves Edwards, oh and ya dethroned the p4p best fighter. 

That might be the guy Lytle lost to. :confused02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TICL said:


> I think that Gleison is going to pull an upset. I don't know why I can just feel it. He is the bigger stronger man, and his Jiu Jitsu is rather good. His striking is better everytime I watch him, and his wrestling is better to. As long as he can avoid a guillotine I see him winning by TKO or Unanimous. Anywhere care to wager?


I could see this happening. Tibau's also really big for 155. Then again, Joe has fought at 170.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> who was it lytle lost to on his season of tuf there at the end????:confused02:


If you have seen the fight you know he didn't lose it. That was the worst decision I have seen in the UFC.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I think Forrest is gonna fight very tactical against Rampage, Jab and back off and win a dcision even though i hope Rampage wins by KO in the 2nd...


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> I could see this happening. Tibau's also really big for 155. Then again, Joe has fought at 170.


Thank god someone else can see it haha. That problem with Joe is he has problem with big guys I think. Look at his loss with Ronald Ghun. That dude is not the best fighter haha (see his 10 fight losing streak at the moment) but he is big. I think Joe has the hardest time with people who are bigger than him, have good takedown defense, and are somewhat versed in BJJ. I mean if Tyson Griffin, one of the best wrestlers in the division, couldn't take Gleison down, then no way is Daddy.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

RushFan said:


> If you have seen the fight you know he didn't lose it. That was the worst decision I have seen in the UFC.


i smoke alot dude i cant remember....didnt he get a fight against a somebody and came out and got his ass kicked??? Then he was kinda off the scene..I think it was matt serra????:confused02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TICL said:


> Thank god someone else can see it haha. That problem with Joe is he has problem with big guys I think. Look at his loss with Ronald Ghun. That dude is not the best fighter haha (see his 10 fight losing streak at the moment) but he is big. I think Joe has the hardest time with people who are bigger than him, have good takedown defense, and are somewhat versed in BJJ. I mean if Tyson Griffin, one of the best wrestlers in the division, couldn't take Gleison down, then no way is Daddy.


I think Joe can get Tibau down. Joe german suplexed Pellegrino and Kurt's a really good wrestler. Who knows, though, Tibau's a big dude, he really could win a decision. He gave Tyson trouble and Griffin's really good.


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> I think Joe can get Tibau down. Joe german suplexed Pellegrino and Kurt's a really good wrestler. Who knows, though, Tibau's a big dude, he really could win a decision. He gave Tyson trouble and Griffin's really good.


I'm not questioning Joes takedowns. I'm just saying that Tyson Griffin is a better wrestler than Joe, and he wasn't able to get him down, and hold him. But your right Joe does have some good takedown abilities


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I really like Tibau's top positioning. The guy just doesn't give you any room. Joe, however, is really good off his back. Okay, I admit, this is actually becoming an interesting fight to me for some reason.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

TICL said:


> I'm not questioning Joes takedowns. I'm just saying that Tyson Griffin is a better wrestler than Joe, and he wasn't able to get him down, and hold him. But your right Joe does have some good takedown abilities



I watched that fight the other night and I don't recall Griffin attempting that many takedowns he was happy to box a win. Whenever he did get taken down however Tibau wasn't able to keep him down at all.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Card seems weak overall but names don't necessarily mean bad matches. My mind says Rampage will TKO but Forest is a gamer and I wouldn't be suprised to see him beat down Jackson either. Should be a great fight either way.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

G-S-P said:


> Rampage has become highly overrated lately but the same is true of Griffin. The guy loses a decision to Tito, wins a decision over Bonnar, gets KOed by Jardine, then chokes out Shogun and magically evolves into the second coming. Get real. He's a tough guy, moderately well-rounded, and likeable enough but the skills to perform against elite competition just aren't there.
> 
> He's good at everything but he doesn't excel in any one thing. He has average wrestling, good submissions, a decent chin, slow hands, decent technical boxing, little KO power, and a ton of heart. Let's compare to Rampage who has good technical boxing, an iron chin, is incredibly strong, very good wrestler, average submissions, and fast hands which are moderately heavy.
> 
> ...


How is Rampage highly overrated?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm also not getting how Rampage is highly overrated. He has been looking quite good lately, and is a bad match-up for someone like Forrest: Better stand-up, better wrestling and better chin.

Read it, just stated what I thought.



> Some have vastly overemphasized his improvements since fighting in Pride, going as far as claiming that he would emphatically smash Wand and Shogun in rematches, which has little merit.


I don't really see many of those kind of posts, to tell you the truth. Many still seem to think that Wanderlei would win in a re-rematch, it's just that Rampage could be working on his plum defense. Shogun, well, Rampage looked like utter shit in their first fight and had a broken rib (Which was caused by Shogun, so props to him). Not saying it was a fluke or anything, but their second fight would, in my opinion, be a different fight. he may win, he may lose, but he'd at least be competitive.

Sherdog doesn't really count, since most, if not all, of their members ride the short bus to school.

This is why Silva vs Rampage 3 has to happen.


----------



## freeufcdotinfo (Jun 11, 2008)

Latest episode

http://freemma.110mb.com/ufc/ultimatefighter7/TUF_7_Episode_final.htm


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I really want Forrest to win, really don't like Rampage at all....
Forrest has got the advantage in subs, but hopefully Randy can put together a mad strategy, with the help from Wandi....

Also whose better in the Clinch game?
CMON FORREST


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> Forrest is not going to win Rampage, quit dreaming. Lol.


huh???:dunno:


----------



## WelshWizard (Sep 26, 2007)

I think Rampage will stop Forrest in the second round, he definitely has the power and the stand up advantage to do it. I think Forrest will give it a good go like he always does because he is a warrior but I just don't think hes on Rampages level tbh.

What we want to see then is Rampage - Silva 3


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

maybe wanderlei is teaching forest the plumb


----------



## NickTisdale (Jun 22, 2008)

This isn't the best card I've ever seen but it's alright

My fight results:

Quinton "Rampage" Jackson - TKO - 2nd round
Patrick Cote - TKO - 1st round
Joe Stevenson - Unanimous Decision
Chris Lytle - Submission - 3rd round
Marcus Aurelio - Submission - 1st round

Gabriel Gonzaga - TKO - 1st round
Cole Miller - TKO - 1st round
Melvin Guillard - Submission - 1st round
Justin Buchholz - Submission - 1st round

I think this should be a good night...I just have to sleep a lot on the 5th so that I don't fall asleep during the fights.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

NickTisdale said:


> This isn't the best card I've ever seen but it's alright
> 
> My fight results:
> 
> ...


Its good to see another person rooting for Aurelio in this fight. I dont believe that Griffin will win either and after Aurelio subs him the Tyson Griffin bandwagons will disappear very quickly.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Damone said:


> Read it, just stated what I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see many of those kind of posts, to tell you the truth. Many still seem to think that Wanderlei would win in a re-rematch, it's just that Rampage could be working on his plum defense. Shogun, well, Rampage looked like utter shit in their first fight and had a broken rib (Which was caused by Shogun, so props to him). Not saying it was a fluke or anything, but their second fight would, in my opinion, be a different fight. he may win, he may lose, but he'd at least be competitive.


Judging by their last few fights, I think Rampage could beat Wanderlei, and I'd back him. I think Rampage's standup has reached a new level, one that is more technically sound. It would be a war but I think too many people underestimate the improvements some fighters make in MMA.

As for Shogun, it's hard to say because we just don't know how he will look in his return. I think he will give Rampage more problems than Wanderlei though.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

If it goes to a decision "Griffin" the Golden Boy will win. No matter what. So let's hope Rampage knocks him out and removes all doubt.

I have no opinion about the rest of the card just yet. Except that I think Clay Guida beat Tyson G. in the last fight I saw them in. But the judges were clearly watching something else.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Rampage is gonna whoop that ass, its either first round tko or second, but i do like forrest and he deserves this... but rampage is just a beast.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Is anyone else really excited to see Daddy step back into the octagon, he's the shit


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

*Forrest* v. Rampage --- TKO/KO 3rd
Lytle v. *Koscheck* --- Decision
*Tyson Griffin* v. Aurelio --- Decision
*Almeida* v. Cote --- Submission 2nd
*Joe Daddy* v. Tibau --- KO/TKO 1st


----------



## digz401 (Jun 26, 2008)

jackson is gonna win


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

How can everyone say that Forrest is ahead on Submissions,, not to say that Rampage is good on subs, but Forrest choked out a Shogun that was about to pass out anyway, evveryone who knows shoguns caliber will agree that he wasn't the same shogun we know, in the forrest fight,, I really don't think forrest has much of a chance in this rampage fight,, he is not going to sub rampage,, so that pretty much is his only hope, I realize anyone could get caught and knocked out but I would say Forrest has a 10% chance of winning this fight,, just my opinions,


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Forrest's ground game has always been good. He & Horn had a freakin' amazing ground war at Global Domination and he did really well against Bonnar when their first fight went to the ground. He does have the edge on the ground. His sub game is really good and was seriously underrated for a long while. Rampage is one tough guy to sub, though. Arona & Bustamante couldn't do it, neither could Mikhail.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Forrest's ground game has always been good. He & Horn had a freakin' amazing ground war at Global Domination and he did really well against Bonnar when their first fight went to the ground. He does have the edge on the ground. His sub game is really good and was seriously underrated for a long while. *Rampage is one tough guy to sub, though. Arona & Bustamante couldn't do it, neither could Mikhail.*


That is why I think the only way Forrest can win is by DEC


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

wtf, i just realized how awesome of a card this is. wow, we got a lot of good fighters on this card.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm picking Rampage to beat Forrest, but I think Forrest will put up a way better fight than some people may think. I think he will be utilizing his reach advantage with jabs and leg kicks to maybe keep the rounds close. Although eventually I think Rampage will find his rhythm and finish Forrest in the second or third round.

This fight is hard for me to predict actually.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Damone said:


> Forrest's ground game has always been good. He & Horn had a freakin' amazing ground war at Global Domination and he did really well against Bonnar when their first fight went to the ground. He does have the edge on the ground. His sub game is really good and was seriously underrated for a long while. Rampage is one tough guy to sub, though. Arona & Bustamante couldn't do it, neither could Mikhail.



I don't know, Murilo is a basic MW. Jackson's a huge LHW, size matters a little, even though he did put on a great show. I agree with the Arona statement, but you have to admit that the slam kind of saved him. Besides that I agree Forrest has a small chance at Subbin' the guy. But I'm expecting a close Decision.


----------



## corey07 (Jun 26, 2008)

This card, actually doesn't look that good. I mean, Rampage/Griffin is going to own, but that seems like the only good fight on the card.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

corey07 said:


> This card, actually doesn't look that good. I mean, Rampage/Griffin is going to own, but that seems like the only good fight on the card.


I have to agree, it's the only fight I look forward to watching


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I wouldn't say this card looks bad or anything, but I am definitely only looking forward to the Forrest v. Rampage fight. Almeida fight will be pretty sick though...


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

corey07 said:


> This card, actually doesn't look that good. I mean, Rampage/Griffin is going to own, but that seems like the only good fight on the card.


Griffin vs Aurelio is a solid fight fight between two lightweight contenders. 

Almeida vs Cote, the winner is near to a title shot.

Joe Stevenson vs Tibau is another solid fight between another two lightweights who are contenders.

Koscheck vs Lytle: The winner is close to a title shot, maybe another fight away from no1 contender status.

I think the main card of ufc 86 is great and one of the best cards this year. Im excited for every fight on the main card and the prelims are average.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

Anyone who says this card is weak is trippin. There a some sick ground fighter on this card. Also Tyson Griffin will create a stand up fight with Aurelio. Good card will be fun. Especially for those of us who will be there!!!


----------



## tl25jc (Jun 30, 2008)

This seems like it will be a good card. part of me says that Rampage wins, but I got a feeling about griffin


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

hey j-grif your going damn im jealous, what kind of seats do you have?


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone know when vbookie will be up for this event?
Thanks T.B! Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Forrest has less power, poorer boxing technique, weaker wrestling, a softer chin, and superior submissions. That's one area in the entire realm of MMA that he has an advantage and it's not even that large of an advantage. Rampage has fought guys with much better BJJ like Arona and Bustamante and avoided the submissions, I doubt Forrest has anything he hasn't seen there. Cardio-wise I'm not sure who I give the nod to. I think that Griffin's a bit overrated in terms of his conditioning and to give him the nod in that department, particularly when he hasn't even been in a five-rounder and Rampage has, is ludicrous. If anything I'll call this a draw though I actually favor Rampage here as well. Forrest's best shot is to catch Rampage in a submission and that's going to be very hard to do from the bottom, which is where I expect him to be if the fight goes to the ground.

He doesn't have any deadly attacks. He's an above-average fighter whose heart and toughness has carried him farther than his skill, and as much as I hate it for him, it's going to be very apparent that he never belonged in the cage with Rampage.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Forrest could come out like Wanderlei Silva. Clinch Rampage and start kneeing him to death. Sure, he doesn't have a plum like Shogun or Wanderlei, but he could use it in the fight.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Damone said:


> Forrest could come out like Wanderlei Silva. Clinch Rampage and start kneeing him to death. Sure, he doesn't have a plum like Shogun or Wanderlei, but he could use it in the fight.


He could try, like you have said training with Wanderlei, doesn't make you Wanderlei. I don't think this fight will go past the 3rd round.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Forrest could come out like Wanderlei Silva. Clinch Rampage and start kneeing him to death. *Sure, he doesn't have a plum like Shogun or Wanderlei, but he could use it in the fight.*


What other time has Rampage had a problem with the clinch I can't remember, I honestly don't seeing it being a problem for Rampage and it is rediculous to think Forrest is like Wandy or Shogun.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I also think Forrest is alittle overrated,, he has beat

Stephen Bonnar twice (Ok, a nobody, they had one good slugfest)

Lost to Tito

Lost to Jardine

Beat Hector Ramirez (who the hell is that)

Beat a unhealthy Shogun

anyway I just don't think this will be much of a fight, but this is MMA and you never know:dunno:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Legend said:


> What other time has Rampage had a problem with the clinch I can't remember, I honestly don't seeing it being a problem for Rampage and it is rediculous to think Forrest is like Wandy or Shogun.


I'm not saying he's like Shogun or Wanderlei, I'm simply stating that he could use the same gameplan, since he is training with Wanderlei, and Randy Couture likes to make up gameplans and such.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'm not saying he's like Shogun or Wanderlei, I'm simply stating that he could use the same gameplan, since he is training with Wanderlei, and Randy Couture likes to make up gameplans and such.


Oh ok


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

jongurley said:


> I also think Forrest is alittle overrated,, he has beat
> 
> Stephen Bonnar twice (Ok, a nobody, they had one good slugfest)
> 
> ...


Tito could of easily lost that fight. It all came down to judges, so that in of itself is contraversy

For the last time, he got CAUGHT by Jardine! And Jardine is one of those guys who is basically the exact opposite of Lyoto when it comes to seeing an opening.

And why is everyone calling him unhealthy. I know his knee was bad, but most of the match was on the ground, not running around.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

You can't train like you want on a bad knee,, I am by no means taking up for Shogun, I agree if he was hurt he shouldn't have taken the fight, I just think he gassed because of lack of training,, and yes Forest got caught by Jardine but owe well,,


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Cochise said:


> *Tito could of easily lost that fight. It all came down to judges, so that in of itself is contraversy*
> 
> For the last time, he got CAUGHT by Jardine! And Jardine is one of those guys who is basically the exact opposite of Lyoto when it comes to seeing an opening.
> 
> And why is everyone calling him unhealthy. I know his knee was bad, but most of the match was on the ground, not running around.


Please not this againray02:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Please not this againray02:


Oops forgot, this is blastphamey to Ortiz fans. Lol, its just my nuthugging oppinion though, you can ignore it.

And, I agree with your training comment jongurley, but I'm sure that in his camp, Shogun was being trained in killing Forrest on the ground.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Cochise said:


> *Oops forgot, this is blastphamey to Ortiz fans. Lol, its just my nuthugging oppinion though, you can ignore it.*
> 
> And, I agree with your training comment jongurley, but I'm sure that in his camp, Shogun was being trained in killing Forrest on the ground.


The thing I find most funny about people who still complain about that decision is that even Forrest thinks he lost that fight.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Forrest lost the Tito fight anyway you look at it, I am not a huge Tito fan but damn, if you can't see that Tito won (barely) on points then you are not thinking straight..


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

The Legend said:


> The thing I find most funny about people who still complain about that decision is that even Forrest thinks he lost that fight.


I dont care what forestt thinks i thought it shoulve been a draw 

(8-10,10-9,10-9)


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Suizida said:


> I dont care what forestt thinks i thought it shoulve been a draw
> 
> (8-10,10-9,10-9)


The fight should of been 29-27 for Tito, didn't he get a 30-27? Because I thought he definately lost the 2nd round but he won the 3rd round.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

KO Joe said:


> I'm not that excited about Rampage v Griffin - easy night for Rampage.
> 
> Also, I've just joined a website rating the best UFC fighter of all time. The site has good potential, but the muppets on there know nothing about MMA. I'd be grateful if some of you knowledgeable MMA guys could add some sensible comments
> http://www.competitiveurge.com/the_ultimate_pound_for_pound_ufc_fighter


Please ban.


----------



## hoytong99 (Jul 4, 2008)

this card is pretty good but everyone is going for rampage hes strong but forrest can take some punishment i give a second round armbar for the finish and forrest will win


----------



## hoytong99 (Jul 4, 2008)

im sorry rampage is going down with a submission


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Rampage hasn't been submitted since 2001.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I hoping for two things tommorow night a great fight and a forrest victory.I have been following UFC since the Ultimate Finale and have been a fan of Griffin since.Cant wait for Forrest to silence the critics,and this might sound dumb but I think having Couture in his corner and making his gameplan is a huge asset for Forrest Heading to B dubs to watch heck might have to go up their aabout 2 hours early just to get a seat


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Sup guys, I´d like to throw in my picks real quick...

Rampage
Almeida
Lytle
T. Griffin
Stevenson
Hill
Guillard
Miller
Gonzaga

I really hope Lytle pulls out the victory cause to many people think he is going to get dominated for some reason. Just cause Hughes held him down doesn´t mean Kos will


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The odd thing about this card is, that I'd be happy with pretty much anyone besides Patrick Cote winning. I really want to see Almeida as a contender here soon, so I want to see him smoke Cote.

I'm also picking Lytle. I like the guy, and have picked him ever since the fight got signed.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Laptop crashed for a while, but thank god its up now. Gonna head downtown and find a joint with UFC fans. WAR Page


----------



## sisdavid (Dec 31, 2006)

What time do you think the main event will be?


----------



## El Latino (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone have a link to a live feed to this event?


----------



## Galcyon (Apr 8, 2007)

My God that last fight with Koscheck was a bloodbath and a half.


----------



## Ramp36 (Jul 14, 2006)

El Latino said:


> Anyone have a link to a live feed to this event?


http://www.channelsurfing.net/


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Look at Rampage's stare, I can't wait til Forrest smacks that look off.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Hard fight to score! Keep kicking him Forrest!

Rampage is strong as hell. But Forrest is holding his own.

Let's go Forrest!!


----------



## FusionX (May 31, 2008)

Yes! Go "Upset" Griffin!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh! All my points gone!


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn, all my Credits gone... Mummy always told me gambling was wrong.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

This weekend has sucked for me, only good thing about it was Stevenson winning. Wow.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, that was the most complete bullshit decision I've ever seen. Rampage won that damn fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

only fight i lost was Almeida vs. Cote...wow wtf happened to Almeida in the 3rd...?????:dunno:


----------



## El Latino (Feb 3, 2008)

Ramp36 said:


> http://www.channelsurfing.net/


Thanks Ramp. Saw in on my TVU Player. Other than a 1 second delay on sound, it was perfect! No need for the plug-in. Played right on the program itself.


----------



## smurffin (Jul 6, 2008)

*omg*

i have been payin for ufc fights for a long time, i will never pay again. ufc has been goin down hill for a while now and tonights "unanimous" decision against rampage was more bullshit than i can handle. i know it doesn't matter since ufc has alot of new fans but a bet the majority of old fans are disappointed. [email protected]#$% you ufc i hope affliction buries you.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

smurffin said:


> i have been payin for ufc fights for a long time, i will never pay again. ufc has been goin down hill for a while now and tonights "unanimous" decision against rampage was more bullshit than i can handle. i know it doesn't matter since ufc has alot of new fans but a bet the majority of old fans are disappointed. [email protected]#$% you ufc i hope affliction buries you.


I hope you stop watching fights altogether and stop browsing this forum too. Ignorant posts suggest an ignorant poster.

Oh by the way, I was NOT disappointed with the decision, as it was a close fight. The judges are there for a reason, so unfortunately your temper tantrum will not change anything.


Sincerely yours,

an old fan of UFC.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

erikstans07 said:


> Wow, that was the most complete bullshit decision I've ever seen. Rampage won that damn fight.


don't be a sore loser. jackson lost, period. you didn't see jackson after the fight calling bullshit, did you?!? you don't think he would have said something if he felt that he got slighted by the judges?!?


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

smurffin said:


> i have been payin for ufc fights for a long time, i will never pay again. ufc has been goin down hill for a while now and tonights "unanimous" decision against rampage was more bullshit than i can handle. i know it doesn't matter since ufc has alot of new fans but a bet the majority of old fans are disappointed. [email protected]#$% you ufc i hope affliction buries you.


then leave & stop posting. plain and simple. stop crying over a legit decision.


----------



## fighter123 (Jun 19, 2008)

For those who missed it -> Rampage Jackson vs Forest Griffin - the full fight is up: :thumb02:

http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/07/quinton-jackson-vs-forrest-griffin-ufc.html


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> I hope you stop watching fights altogether and stop browsing this forum too. Ignorant posts suggest an ignorant poster.
> 
> Oh by the way, I was NOT disappointed with the decision, as it was a close fight. The judges are there for a reason, so unfortunately your temper tantrum will not change anything.
> 
> ...


I don't care if I get neg repped for this but yeah, I hope you stop browsing this forum too. I've been a UFC fan since I was a f*cking kid and sometimes judges call sh*tty decisions but this one was a decent call. It was a close fight, sure, but the judges have to score it for one or the other in the end. Rampage himself knew he lost it, so why can't everyone else accept it? I guess there will always be people who can't see past their own opinions.


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

smurffin said:


> i have been payin for ufc fights for a long time, i will never pay again. ufc has been goin down hill for a while now and tonights "unanimous" decision against rampage was more bullshit than i can handle. i know it doesn't matter since ufc has alot of new fans but a bet the majority of old fans are disappointed. [email protected]#$% you ufc i hope affliction buries you.


Ok, exactly what fight did you watch?:dunno:


----------



## capcom1 (Dec 31, 2006)

i love looking back at all these forrest is gonna get crushed , omg forrest has nothin to beat rampage , you all suxerz if you think rampage is gonna get beat , posts from these so called "experts" with there lifetime membership and yet even with over a housand posts they still cant or wont comprehend that no fight "especially a title fight" is a foregone conclusion , they big themselves up for days with there posts on how there man is gonna beat forrest then when forrest wins they post 1 whiney reply saying they got it wrong and then try to defend why they got it wrong , fkin hillarious


----------



## Jambanc (Jul 6, 2008)

It must b nice to win a fight with a bunch of sissy kicks and to b more f&$%@! up than the loser!!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## F!ghter (Apr 26, 2008)

capcom1 said:


> i love looking back at all these forrest is gonna get crushed , omg forrest has nothin to beat rampage , you all suxerz if you think rampage is gonna get beat , posts from these so called "experts" with there lifetime membership and yet even with over a housand posts they still cant or wont comprehend that no fight "especially a title fight" is a foregone conclusion , they big themselves up for days with there posts on how there man is gonna beat forrest then when forrest wins they post 1 whiney reply saying they got it wrong and then try to defend why they got it wrong , fkin hillarious


Agreed. I will admit that I did not think Forrest would win, but I am a fan of him over Rampage. I didn't think that he would get beaten by TKO like everybody was saying, but I did think he would lose towards the last few rounds. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ufc=wwf*

Dana White=The New Don King. 
Rampage won 1st 3rd 4th 5th rounds
Forest won 2nd 
The amount of Bullshit in UFC has gotten to all time high!!!


----------



## Jambanc (Jul 6, 2008)

Amen!!!!!!


----------



## BlindDrunk (Jul 6, 2008)

tylerdurden said:


> Dana White=The New Don King.
> Rampage won 1st 3rd 4th 5th rounds
> Forest won 2nd
> The amount of Bullshit in UFC has gotten to all time high!!!


For sure!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Way to go Forrest!...WOW*

...Never in the world did I think Forrest would technically outstrike Rampage. Brutal Leg kicks..."He jacked my knee up"...lol) I had a feeling that Forrest was gonna try that infamous Thai clinch with the knees...it's Rampage's worst nightmare,(just ask Wanderlie & Shogun)! But we all knew that Forrest has a chin and he took some big shots, even getting knocked down. Griffin looked better technically in this fight than he did with Shogun. Hats off the Forrest...he's definitely earned it. UFC LHW Champ. Forrest Went to UGA here in Georgia...way to go Forrest!
Man...with Anderson Silva fighting at to 205...that is crazy!! Wanderlie is still in the hunt, I'm sure Rampage & Silva III is just around the corner.
Then very dangerous fighters like Lyoto Machida, Thiago Silva, Rashad Evans and of course, The Iceman is still in the mix. I think this is will be the biggest Year in MMA history around the world. Billionares jumping in to get a piece of the action, unreal. The Affliction fight card is off the chain, and my prayers go out to Tim Sylvia who will be overwhelmed with Fedor's Striking, Power, Balance, ground & pound and Submissions...YIKES!:thumb02:


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

tylerdurden said:


> Dana White=The New Don King.
> Rampage won 1st 3rd 4th 5th rounds
> Forest won 2nd
> The amount of Bullshit in UFC has gotten to all time high!!!


Yeah man! Just a real heavy load of crap. Last UFC PPV I buy for a while. Not going to waste my money on that kind of shit.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

That is a keen observation and many times a good indication of who won the fight. Forrest's face looked like ground beef and Rampage looked like he came out of the sauna or something.

Rampage was in complete control of that fight from start to finish. Even when he was fully mounted by Forrest, he was still controling the fight. You could tell he was resting his leg during that 2 minutes he was mounted.

It's too bad to see the UFC getting so full of shit.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ufc=wwf*

Rampage was close to nocking Forest out every round. Forest hurt him with a good leg kick and other then the second round didn't do anything, but throw some week punches and tried to nock out Rampages leg out again. Rampage fought with one leg and still was able to pound on Forests face. Forest put up a good fight, but just like Chuck, Forest is one of Dana Whites lackeys and is now the UFC Champion after getting in one good round. Who's going to be your next champ Dana...Chris Leben!!!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

tripster said:


> That is a keen observation and many times a good indication of who won the fight. Forrest's face looked like ground beef and Rampage looked like he came out of the sauna or something.


That doesn't mean shit. Forrest cuts very easily and Rampage landed the harder shots. Forrest was more active, landed kicks to the legs and the body (what? you can hit places other than the face?), and dominated the grappling.



> Rampage was in complete control of that fight from start to finish. *Even when he was fully mounted by Forrest, he was still controling the fight.* You could tell he was resting his leg during that 2 minutes he was mounted.


Alright, now I know you're joking.



> It's too bad to see the UFC getting so full of shit.


You're implying the judges were paid off? If so, you really need to stop watching the UFC, or MMA in general. If you're going to bitch so much why even watch? No one's forcing you. Just f*cking leave.


----------



## Jambanc (Jul 6, 2008)

Thats funny u must b a sissy kicker 2. Do u pull hair 2? Maybe he was scared of breaking a nail if he threw a good punch. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Jambanc said:


> Thats funny u must b a sissy kicker 2. Do u pull hair 2? Maybe he was scared of breaking a nail if he threw a good punch. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!


What?


----------



## Jambanc (Jul 6, 2008)

Simple Question.


----------



## Evilme (Jul 6, 2008)

*Judges got it wrong.*

I have never posted or gone to any mma forums till now, but after watching the main event and then the outcome it was laughable. I'm a fan of both fighters but there is NO way in hell that it should have been unanimous against Rampage.

Ramp won the 1st round with the knockdown 10-8 shouldn't be scored any other way. 2nd round for Forest but not 10-8 yea the legs kicks were brutal but u take 3 kicks to the knee all on each side your gonna go down.The thing is once he went down Forest did NO damage I mean NO damage to Rampage.Forest got controled by the bottom man.All he could do was rub his elbows on his face and hardly any strikes at all.The man problem with mma is that people to put to much weight into a takedown. It needs to be judged on a takedown + damage not just a takedwon.

So I would score it 10-9 Forest but with Ramp doing little from bottom but resting his leg,don't have a big problem with 10-8.

Then the last 3 rounds Ramp won Forest got a few legs kicks in but nothing compared to the 1st 2 rounds. Forest was more active but not effective the last 3 but paid for it in punches received then what he gave out.

So I gave Rampage the last 3 10-9.I had 15 other people over that were all for Forest and they were all shocked in how it was scored. 

As for what Rampage said after the fight show that he is a class act and isn't gonna point fingers but watch the tape and look at Forest cause he knew he lost and was surprised by the scoring.They are both kick ass fighters and people and can't wait for a rematch.

The problem is the UFC is going downhill and has been for awhile ever since they started going to fights every other month (but hey supply and demand).They still put on the best show but the title fights, I think have become where you can speculate on if its rigged or others are being paid becuase the fighters just don't seem to be themselves in the title fight. The more that you see boxing promoters becoming more involved in the UFC or MMA the more there will be questions.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Forrest Griffin The New Ufc Lhw Champion Via U. Decision

My Heart Was Rooting For Forrest, My Pocket Was Rooting For Rampage... I Guess I Should Have Listened To My Heart.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought it was the right call. the first round you can give to Jackson only for knocking Forrest down, but it didn't look like it hurt him all that much. Like he recovered before he hit the ground. He defended really well then Jackson tryed to GnP him, he postured up and didn't take much damage. But he was landing nice leg kicks on Jackson

The second round, that was all Forrest. Completely controlled Jackson on the ground and some more leg kicks. I think he went all the way from full guard to half, to side and then to mount. Jackson did a alright job tying Forrest's arms up, but I didn't seem him doing anything to try and reverse him. Just laying there hoping to be stood up. 

Third round that was a little tought to call I think that could have gon either way. They were both pretty aggressive. And trading punches with each other. Forrest backed out of any attacks that he didn't start, pretty smart of him. 

I think it was the fourth round that Forrest had those nice submission attempts, the triangle and the omilata. And those were just from Forrest tripping, trying to trip Jackson heh. 

The last round was a lot like the third, they seemed pretty matched. Both waiting to start throwing at the end of the round.

Other than that uppercut Jackson threw in the first round, I didn't seem him land anything that major on Forrest for the rest of the fight. Meanwhile Forrest was scoring points left and right. He's great at that. I wonder how hard it is for Jackson to keep that angry face through the announcements... lol. I loved what they did at the end when they announced the winner. When bruce says by UD "And..." Forrest looks away in disappointment for a second "... NEW UFC lightleavy weight champion" that was great.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

i haven't been on since march. for the simple fact of all the unintellegent bullshit that began to be posted in here daily. it used to be most guys knew their shit, now alot of people that don't know too much about anything have taking over the majority of the postings. i can see it's still that way. i could have quoted tons of ridiculous remarks but i'll save myself the debate with rookies. anyways, i've watched the fight three times now, and my opinion is the same as it was after i first saw it, that was too close to give to the challenger. (mind you forrest wasn't even the #1 contender) however forrest did impose his game plan, landed some devistating kicks, stayed away from any significant damage. and got the 10-8 in the second. i was debating weather this should have been a 10-8 because in the mount forrest didn't really land any devistating but page did absolutely nothing to try and get up. i understand he was resting his leg, but still doing nothing is going to earn an 8 instead of 9. everytime there was much of an exchange though forrest, got out quick which was smart but to win the belt....i just think it should have been a more clear cut take away, and the fact it was unanamous really surprised me. Q really should have finished though, cause you never know with the judges. Maybe dana white is paying back the guy who gave the most significant fight ever (which is also bullshit) bonner and griffin, the most important fight in ufc history...c'mon man. oh and lastly this would have never happend if it weren't for a 9 month lay off, that was a mistake on rampage's part.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> I thought it was the right call. the first round you can give to Jackson only for knocking Forrest down, but it didn't look like it hurt him all that much. Like he recovered before he hit the ground. He defended really well then Jackson tryed to GnP him, he postured up and didn't take much damage. But he was landing nice leg kicks on Jackson
> 
> The second round, that was all Forrest. Completely controlled Jackson on the ground and some more leg kicks. I think he went all the way from full guard to half, to side and then to mount. Jackson did a alright job tying Forrest's arms up, but I didn't seem him doing anything to try and reverse him. Just laying there hoping to be stood up.
> 
> ...


good post. both guys were really classy and entertaining in the post fight interview as well.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

What is up with all the conspiracy theorys about the fight being rigged.I have only been watching MMA for about 1 year but everytime a pride guy loses it is said that the fight was rigged or something.Why cant we just accept the fact the Forrest won the fight.It is getting awful with all the hate towards Forrest


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

GriffinFanKY said:


> What is up with all the conspiracy theorys about the fight being rigged.I have only been watching MMA for about 1 year but everytime a pride guy loses it is said that the fight was rigged or something.Why cant we just accept the fact the Forrest won the fight.It is getting awful with all the hate towards Forrest


Oh god, not just when a Pride fighter loses. Anyone who's supposed to win but doesn't. The thing is, though, the fight was so close that it's understandable for some people to have seen it differently and to be disputing it.


----------



## dtreidjr (Oct 15, 2006)

I haven't been here since October 15, 2006 and now I know why. I had this discussion with people on a different board and I just watched the fight again. I was neither a big Rampage or Forrest fan, but to say that Rampage dominated this fight except for 1 round is borderline idiotic. Forrest pushed the pace, scored more often (albeit with less power shots) and definately was more often the aggressor.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> That doesn't mean shit. Forrest cuts very easily and Rampage landed the harder shots. Forrest was more active, landed kicks to the legs and the body (what? you can hit places other than the face?), and dominated the grappling.
> 
> 
> Alright, now I know you're joking.
> ...


Wow! I think you need to smoke a spliffer and chill a bit!


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

GriffinFanKY said:


> What is up with all the conspiracy theorys about the fight being rigged.I have only been watching MMA for about 1 year but everytime a pride guy loses it is said that the fight was rigged or something.Why cant we just accept the fact the Forrest won the fight.It is getting awful with all the hate towards Forrest


yeah i can tell you've only been watching for a year...pride guy? didn't know there was such a thing, pride doesn't even exist. i'm pretty sure page is a ufc guy...and hate towards forrest??? he was a huge underdog and right before the fight 52% of the people wasting there time texting in thought he would win. the only thing i got a problem with is that he gets a title shot becuase of a fuckin television show.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

taadland said:


> yeah i can tell you've only been watching for a year...pride guy? didn't know there was such a thing, pride doesn't even exist. i'm pretty sure page is a ufc guy...and hate towards forrest??? he was a huge underdog and right before the fight 52% of the people wasting there time texting in thought he would win. the only thing i got a problem with is that he gets a title shot becuase of a fuckin television show.


He got a title shot because he beat Shogun, the number 1 LHW in the world at the time. That was years after the show. He earned his shot.


----------



## judojewelry (Jul 7, 2008)

*I missed the fight!!!*

I fight was last night and I missed it!!! Im so bumed! My boss called me and told me Rampage got pounded!
I like Griffin but I thought Rampage would have beat him!
Does anyone know where I can watch or pay to watch the fight now?
Judoka (from Judojewelry.com)
P.S. wanna see some Cool Martial arts jewelry and other stuff check out our site JudoJewelry.com


Thanks


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> He got a title shot because he beat Shogun, the number 1 LHW in the world at the time. That was years after the show. He earned his shot.


 the show i'm talking about just ended idiot. you know that queer ass show where the coaches fight at the end of the season. you know the show that brings fans that don't know shit into these forums. you know that show that has dana white claiming the most significant fight in ufc history came from it. when in reality it was the most significant fight to zuffa and dana and spike tv. not the UFC. if bonnar and forrest had the most significant fight in UFC history, that would be like saying royce gracie, ken shamrock, dan severn, tank abbott, frank shamrock, tito ortiz, don frye, guy metzger, bj penn, matt hughes, frank trigg, georges st pierre, chuck liddell, rich franklin, pedro rizzo, maurice smith, never faught in the ufc. and to say shogun was the number 1 contender at the time forrest beat him was also not true. he hadn't won a fight in the ufc. he may have got a title shot if he beat forrest true..but the ufc had hopes of having him fight chuck, and then a title shot for the winner of that fight. (since they wanted to unify the lhw belts between dan and page) but shogun turned out to be out of shape and overhyped. the pride rules made him look elite. it's a little different when you get to the cage. and chuck also lost that night to keith. (who destroyed forrest mind you)_ and also nobody that i know of besides page and anderson got title shots after one fight. anderson did because...well he's that good. (still didn't deserve it at the time) and rampage did because he was the last one to beat chuck, and the ufc signed him for that purpose...to fight chuck. name one person that forrest beat to earn a title shot besides shogun...and please don't say elvis, bonnar, or hector ramirez. man i like forrest griffin, and he no doubt has the title right now and he did WIN THE TITLE, but he got there on a silver platter from the show. (i hate the show and my opinion won't sway) season one (which was years ago, and he really hasn't had many very good fights since then, he wasn't even that dominant on sat. night, good enough to win but were you really that impressed?) and team rampage vs team forrest. and i'm not saying he doesn't have enough talent to fight the elite because in his last 2 fights he's knocked off two of the top 5 lhw in the world. i'm just saying he wasn't the #1 contender and if he wasn't the coach he wouldn't have faught rampage at this stage in the game. that's a no brainer if you know anything. we'll see how he holds up. i don't think for long when he's going to be fighting page, shogun, chuck, wanderlei, thiago silva, possibly anderson silva in his upcoming fights.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

You think Forrest got to fight Rampage because he was on the show?
He was on the show because he was the #1 contender, so the show itself is irrelevant.

Who else would have been at the time the show was being taped?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

You're getting it backwards. He didn't get the title shot because he was a coach. He got the title because he beat Shogun. He was on the show because he was fighting for the title.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

One Thing Though, Forrest Face Was Amess After The Fight.... New Lhw Champ... 

The Future For Forrest????? Anderson Silva Maybe????


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> You're getting it backwards. He didn't get the title shot because he was a coach. He got the title because he beat Shogun. He was on the show because he was fighting for the title.


oh is that how it was...i was certain it was because of his popularity. (gained through the first show)not his outstanding fights. (1 win vs overrated and out of shape rua, and other than that he had never beat anybody in the top 20...that doesn't= title shot!!!) that shogun forrest fight wasn't contention for the LHW title shot. that fight was suppose to be a stepping stone for mauricio to get chuck plain and simple. that fight had nothing to do with why forrest got a title shot. rampage would have fought once more before sat. if he didn't have to wait for the show to end, and i gaurantee you it wouldn't have been forrest. dude you better learn your game before you make brash statements of idiocracy. do you know anything? beating shogun rua did not make forrest the #1 contender bro. you never get a title shot based off one fight. and look at forrest's last four...dude learn your shit


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

oh sorry waawwweeweeee....i see you were born in 1990 so you would have been six when i started watching mma... so it makes sense to me why you don't know anything about the sport, and why you make statements like shogun was the #1 LHW in the world when forrest and him faught him that's why he got the title shot. first of all page was #1, and if you were one of the people considering shogun to the best in the lhw division, at the time forrest beat him, can you tell me why? was it cause the shogun had highlight knockouts under pride rules? Or was cause of his 16 wins you probably know of 2 that he beat? Or was cause he had 1 win in 2007? Or was it that in 2006 his best win out of his 3-1 record that year was against an over the hill randleman, and his loss was against an over the hill coleman? i don't know where you get your rankings from but any legit fan knows that rankings go alot farther than potential, and talent.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

taadland said:


> the show i'm talking about just ended idiot. you know that queer ass show where the coaches fight at the end of the season. you know the show that brings fans that don't know shit into these forums. you know that show that has dana white claiming the most significant fight in ufc history came from it. when in reality it was the most significant fight to zuffa and dana and spike tv. not the UFC. if bonnar and forrest had the most significant fight in UFC history, that would be like saying royce gracie, ken shamrock, dan severn, tank abbott, frank shamrock, tito ortiz, don frye, guy metzger, bj penn, matt hughes, frank trigg, georges st pierre, chuck liddell, rich franklin, pedro rizzo, maurice smith, never faught in the ufc. and to say shogun was the number 1 contender at the time forrest beat him was also not true. he hadn't won a fight in the ufc. he may have got a title shot if he beat forrest true..but the ufc had hopes of having him fight chuck, and then a title shot for the winner of that fight. (since they wanted to unify the lhw belts between dan and page) but shogun turned out to be out of shape and overhyped. the pride rules made him look elite. it's a little different when you get to the cage. and chuck also lost that night to keith. (who destroyed forrest mind you)_ and also nobody that i know of besides page and anderson got title shots after one fight. anderson did because...well he's that good. (still didn't deserve it at the time) and rampage did because he was the last one to beat chuck, and the ufc signed him for that purpose...to fight chuck. name one person that forrest beat to earn a title shot besides shogun...and please don't say elvis, bonnar, or hector ramirez. man i like forrest griffin, and he no doubt has the title right now and he did WIN THE TITLE, but he got there on a silver platter from the show. (i hate the show and my opinion won't sway) season one (which was years ago, and he really hasn't had many very good fights since then, he wasn't even that dominant on sat. night, good enough to win but were you really that impressed?) and team rampage vs team forrest. and i'm not saying he doesn't have enough talent to fight the elite because in his last 2 fights he's knocked off two of the top 5 lhw in the world. i'm just saying he wasn't the #1 contender and if he wasn't the coach he wouldn't have faught rampage at this stage in the game. that's a no brainer if you know anything. we'll see how he holds up. i don't think for long when he's going to be fighting page, shogun, chuck, wanderlei, thiago silva, possibly anderson silva in his upcoming fights.


You gotta be kidding me. Forrest had the hardest run to coming the champion compared to the current and previous champions and weather you like it or not, Shogun was considered the no.1 fighter at the time and he *did* beat him, regardless of which shogun came up, then he beat rampage no.1 at the time. Taking down 2 no.1 fighters deserves to be the champion. but look at it this way

How did Rampage get his title shot: He beat Marvin Eastman whose 1-4 in the UFC and he gets a shot

Anderson Silva beats Chris Leben, not a number 1 contender but he gets the shot

Bj penn didn't have to fight ANYONE for his shot against Joe Daddy

Frank Mir fights Antoni Hardonk and Brock Lesnar and he's getting a shot after TUF 8


see where im going

You can argue that a lot of the people didn't deserve there shots, but i reckon if you win then the path to getting there becomes obsolete since the person *won*


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

taadland said:


> and his loss was against an over the hill coleman?


It wasn't a legitimate loss. The guy snapped his arm on a random fall. So pointing out that Coleman is over the hill isn't a factor.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

taadland said:


> oh is that how it was...i was certain it was because of his popularity. (gained through the first show)not his outstanding fights. (1 win vs overrated and out of shape rua, and other than that he had never beat anybody in the top 20...that doesn't= title shot!!!) that shogun forrest fight wasn't contention for the LHW title shot. that fight was suppose to be a stepping stone for mauricio to get chuck plain and simple. that fight had nothing to do with why forrest got a title shot. rampage would have fought once more before sat. if he didn't have to wait for the show to end, and i gaurantee you it wouldn't have been forrest. dude you better learn your game before you make brash statements of idiocracy. do you know anything? beating shogun rua did not make forrest the #1 contender bro. you never get a title shot based off one fight. and look at forrest's last four...dude learn your shit


If Griffin wasn't popular, the UFC might not have given him his title shot, but he did earn it by beating the number 1 LHW in the world at the time. And yes, Shogun was ranked number 1 on almost ever rankings list at the time. You have to learn your shit in this case.
Who should have been the number 1 contender at the time? Remember, at that point, Machida had not beaten Sokky yet and Liddell just lost to Jardine. Forrest was the only one who had a legitimate reason to get the title shot.



taadland said:


> oh sorry waawwweeweeee....i see you were born in 1990 so you would have been six when i started watching mma... so it makes sense to me why you don't know anything about the sport, and why you make statements like shogun was the #1 LHW in the world when forrest and him faught him that's why he got the title shot. first of all page was #1, and if you were one of the people considering shogun to the best in the lhw division, at the time forrest beat him, can you tell me why? was it cause the shogun had highlight knockouts under pride rules? Or was cause of his 16 wins you probably know of 2 that he beat? Or was cause he had 1 win in 2007? Or was it that in 2006 his best win out of his 3-1 record that year was against an over the hill randleman, and his loss was against an over the hill coleman? i don't know where you get your rankings from but any legit fan knows that rankings go alot farther than potential, and talent.


I don't know anything about the sport? You can insult me, I don't care, but that's just not true.

Shogun was number 1 at the time because he was destroying everyone he fought (including Rampage) and his most recent loss was due to an accidental arm break. He was widely considered number 1 by every legitimate MMA site.


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

taadland said:


> oh sorry waawwweeweeee....i see you were born in 1990 so you would have been six when i started watching mma... so it makes sense to me why you don't know anything about the sport, and why you make statements like shogun was the #1 LHW in the world when forrest and him faught him that's why he got the title shot. first of all page was #1, and if you were one of the people considering shogun to the best in the lhw division, at the time forrest beat him, can you tell me why?


Uhh, I think you are the one that doesn't know what you were talking about. Shogun was widely cosnidered the best LHW in the world before the Forrest fight. 

A better question is why you would think Rampage would be number 1 on the LHW list when Shogun walked through him like he was fighting a newborn kitten. Holding the UFC belt does make you # 1, besudes, what the hell did rampage ever do to deserve a title shot to begin with? Nothing. Get a completely bogus decision win over Ninja? A completely bogus decision win over lindland? Get his ass destroyed twice by silva and one by Shogun like he was nothing but a punching bag?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not having this thread turn into the other Official Griffin Jackson Thread that just got closed. 

*Any posts that have personal attacks will be hit with infractions. PERIOD.*

So think really, REALLY hard before you hit the Post button. :thumbsup:


----------

